# Ended up with trailer, How much?



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

Another angle.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks nice. I'd think $2000. hard to say though, looks aren't everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

Last one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's a nice trailer, but the price will be determined by the brand and your location.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

what year is it?


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

It' a 91 and we're in Arkansas.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In BC Canada, that trailer would fly off the shelf at $4000.


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

Gosh, I need to come to Canada!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

May I ask? What you have in it? Money wise, idk if you painted it etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would look at trailers of the same type and see what they are going for in your area that way you are not over or underpricing yours


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It appears to be a nice trailer based on these photos - but that doesn't mean there aren't issues that aren't visible that could effect it's value. Does it have a clear title? You say you "ended up" with the trailer, so do you have the title and legal ownership of it that you would need to enable you to sell it? 
It should be fairly easy to look around at trailers listed for sale in your area and find some of similar quality/condition to give you an idea of the going rate for your locale.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Phly said:


> Looks nice. I'd think $2000. hard to say though, looks aren't everything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with Phly on price but also agree looks aren't everything. Would need more details on specs and condition aside from just the appearance.


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had this trailer since 1998, or I should say "we" - until the divorce, so that's why I said I ended up with it. I've got around 1000 in it since the paint & new tires. I do have a clear title, I 've looked on graigslist but most everything I see that age is really beat up and rusted (this one has been taken good care of). Well, thanks for all your suggestions, I appreciate all the post.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

If the frame, brakes, tread and flooring are good, it would go for maybe $3,000-$3,500 in MI.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can buy a trailer like that around here new for $3,500, so for a 22 y/o one I wouldn't expect to pay more than $1,700. I paid $1,000 for my 1994 Adam two years ago.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Around here I think that trailer would bring close to 3 bills....we looked at a bunch before we bought ours and $1000 gets one ready for the scrapper.

If you don't need to move it real quick then price it up a little and see if you get any offers. You can always come down if you need to. Most people are going to expect you to come down some...so take that into consideration.


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Gunslinger, that makes sense. I'll do that.


----------

